# 2011 GNU park pickle



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

anybody demo this board? it'd be sweet to hear how the sidecut feels from a normal board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I demoed it. I don't understand the hype. It wasn't a bad board by any means, just not as good as the hype. I also felt that the asymmetrical hooblah is gimmicky. That could be due to my forward lean on my bindings though. The pickle did have good pop though. Handled well enough on hardpack/ice/groomer/little powder <---- only in Michigan will you see all these conditions on the same run :laugh:

Would I recommend this board? Probably not. For the price, there were just so many other boards that were much more fun to ride. The Burton Custom Flying V and ELFV stomp all over this board. Ride Machete butchers it. K2 Turbo Dream leaves it in the dust. Choices choices.

Moral of the story: Park Pickle = Overrated

GNU? Cough up more dough and grab the Rider's Choice.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i have the 2010 pickle. besides the graphics, whats different?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i have the 2010 pickle. besides the graphics, whats different?


I haven't ridden the 2010 so I have no comparisons. The rep didn't mention any changes so I'm guessing it is the exact same board. Either way, nothing stood out about this board to me.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

2010: Btx
2011: C2btx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=athj_GVSz-M

I have nothing but good things to say about the 2010 pickle, so I can't imagine adding C2BTX will hinder my view on the board. (Assuming that's the only difference.)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, there isn't really anything bad about the board. It's a solid board. The problem lies in its competition for the 2011 season. This is the same reason why I was disappointed in the Flow boards. Burton, Ride, and K2 have excellent boards and new tech. The pickle does not stand out of the crowd. I'd easily take a Ride Machete over the pickle. Even a K2 Darkstar.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The 2011 is not C2BTX, it is still just BTX.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

jgsqueak said:


> The 2011 is not C2BTX, it is still just BTX.


The guy in the video specifically says 'camber, reverse-camber rocker', which implies C2BTX. Guess not and I can't seem to find any information on it regarding the tech as of now.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

what are the benefits of c2 btx?


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

i think they should always keep both the pickle and banana btx and not c2. btx is in the shape of a pickle or banana and it really is better at spinning/buttering imo. mervin should c2 every other board


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

C2BTX is regular Banana/Magnatraction combo (rocker between the feet, flat going out from the there) except there is camber just at the tip and tail, outsitde the inserts. It gives you that extra pressure at the contact points for powering through turns, added pop, and all around better performance. C2BTX blows away BTX...it has everything people love about BTX just with better performance (even in the park). 

Yeah, I think that guy in the video was just talking a little jibberish like...

You will see C2BTX in the majority of Mervin boards for 2011 compared to the 5 or 6 for 2010.


----------

